
Show HN: A FREE app for consuming YouTube in moderation - nassimslab1
https://nassimslab.itch.io/quick-playlist-for-youtube
======
nassimslab1
Hi I made a free desktop app to consume YouTube in moderation as I see that
YouTube is a big problem for many.

This is the description of the app :

It allows you to basically search YouTube videos without you having to be
exposed to recommendations and comments. It also offers the ability to put the
videos you want to watch in a playlist that you can visit later. Because you
can save the videos for later in a playlist you avoid experiencing FOMO (Fear
of missing out) .

Also :

Quick Playlist VS other competitors: Unlike many other apps that gives you the
option to hide/show recommendations and comments Quick Playlist don't. It
forces you to experience YouTube without those things because sometimes less
is more.

Link to the download page (so you can look at screenshots and other details.)
: [https://nassimslab.itch.io/quick-playlist-for-
youtube](https://nassimslab.itch.io/quick-playlist-for-youtube)

Would greatly appreciate leaving a review once you've downloaded it and used
it for a while.

